# My Chihuahua Won't EAT!



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Can anyone help? My chihuahua will not eat anything but CHICKEN! I try to feed him, but he will not eat! One time, a piece of mt chicken fell on the floor and he ate that! So can anyone please give me a type of dog food my dog can eat!


----------



## Ginger (Oct 14, 2006)

Why don't you try looking around for some chicken flavoured food? I know of none currently, but I'm positive it exists.
If he won't eat that, try taking that and mixing a little droplet of water into it.
If it continues, you should send him to a vet. D:
Good luck!


----------



## welsh chick (Jan 11, 2007)

you shold pick a really high quality food, so if he only eats a little he gets the most from it. Nutro is brilliant. also you need to be strict with him! put his food down in the morning for 15mins, take it up even if he doesnt eat anything. put it down again in the afternoon. same thing take it up after 15mins. remember that dogs in the wild dont eat every day, they hunted killed and ate straight away becaus they didnt know when their next meal would be. you need to rekindle the starve instinct in your dog

Good luck, PS he can safely go without food for three days, he will eat before this!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

California Natural makes an all chicken formula (www.naturapet.com). This is what my Great Dane eats, and its a wonderful food


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

This might have helped, but sadly, he ran away about 2 months ago. And I miss him so.


----------

